# Evel Knievel bike $200



## kreika

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/6155938931.html


----------



## New Mexico Brant

I would have loved owning that as a kid!!  You think they made a 26 inch model?


----------



## Jaxon

New Mexico Brant said:


> I would have loved owning that as a kid!!  You think they made a 26 inch model?




They made a 26 Inch bike. It is a 26 x 1 3/8 wheel bike. They made a few different 20 inch bikes too. I am restoring 2 of them now.


----------

